# Water Spiders? Cause i have webs



## andrewjc21 (Feb 15, 2012)

SO i got some substrate the other day, and i thought i should try and keep the snails alive and so i left a few inches of water on the Sub. 
I also have a bit of this in a smaller tank that i have running with Hair Grass growing. I havent seen anything weird in that tank yet.

Came home today, and tripped out. Spider webs in the water. Have no clue what they came from ( spider im guessing(what a guess)).

Put up a picture that you can see faintly in the front.








Sorry for the Clarity, dropped my phone a few to many times and scratches galore on the lens :S


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Ah ha..


----------



## andrewjc21 (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol, Nice, hadnt thought of that,


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

it's apparently bacteria, bristlenose plecos might eat it. i had a little bit in my tank a while ago but it went away.


----------



## andrewjc21 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, Hadn't seen a lot on the web, at least this is something to work with


----------

